#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Thai House Plans - 3 Bedroom Nice House

## dirtydog

Nice size 3 bedroom house with a few bathrooms and other rooms.

All pretty standard for Thailand.







2nd floor floor plan.



You can download the full architects plans for this house here Thai House Floor Plans 3 bedroom 2 story.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

More Thai House Plans here.

----------


## Pink

Hello, any idea How much to build this in 2015 prices?

Pink

----------

